# Please critique my boy one last time - 8.5 mths



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Would just like to get your thoughts on Asher one last time. Sadly he became ill and had to be put to sleep.









Stacked









Head shots


















In the last month since those photos were taken he had started to turn the beautiful orange colouring like his ears, and the fur around his paws was turning black. He also developed another pigment spot on his tongue.

His litter brother is also up for critique here, I am sure istie would love more critiques if you have the time
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=670525&page=1#Post670525


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

He was beautiful!! I remember all your "countdown to the puppy" posts and enjoyed them very much. I am so sorry for your loss, but he truly was a BEAUTIFUL dog, sorry I dont have a "true" critique.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you, he did grow into a gorgeous boy both looks and temperament


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

ohh my..I'm so sorry what happened to him? He is just like my boy..what a resemlance..I can't beleive this..I'm so sorry..


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

I posted this here when he first became ill








http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=666137&page=2#Post666137


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my god I am so sorry, I have tears in my eyes, that would be horrible to see my wonderful Jesse dying so soon too. Asher looked wonderful and with great temperment like Jesse, why do the good ones die so young.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

He is just wonderfull, flawless and there is nothing to criticize this baby angel...


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry, but his angel wings are blocking the picture.
R.I.P. buddy boy.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments so far, he is sorely missed

But I wont be offended to hear about any faults in him, I just want an honest critique, good or bad


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

He is a truly stunning and well-balanced dog. I am truly sorry you had to lose him so young. *HUGS*

Gorgeous head with strong secondary sex characteristings. Good pigmentation and color. Nice, tight feet; good pasterns; hocks a bit long. Nice flowing topline into a nice croup and proper tailset. Shoulder angle's a bit steep, nice hind angulation.

RIP, sweet Asher.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Handsome guy, I've got only good things to say about him, he's stunning. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------

